# Who is your favorite SacTown player?



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Whose you favorite player and why?

Mine is Bibby. Love his game, his swagger, his clutchness.

I also like K Mart because scouts in my area compare my game to his. Lanky and athletic. :biggrin:


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Vitaly Potapenko.


----------



## baller213 (Jun 19, 2006)

bibby.. he reminds me of the "glory" years of the kings with chris, vlade, peja, doug, jackson, pollard, JJ.... that was some beautiful passing and basketball they played. Always amazing to watch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ron Artest!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bibby


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Tough call between Kevin Martin and Mike Bibby . . . have to go with the ****** . . . errm aren't they both? Martin it is


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Quincy Douby.

Followed by Mike Bibby, because as baller213 said, he is the reminder of the Kings glory days.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Yah that's also why I like Bibby. Such nostalgic feelings thinking about the glory years.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I gotta go with Artest. He plays a real solid game on both ends of the floor, and he's got that kind of Rodman (to a lesser extent) air around him where it seems like something insane can happen at anytime.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KingByDefault said:


> Vitaly Potapenko.


:rofl:


Ron Artest


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

Used to be Bibby, now it's defenitely Artest!


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Artest


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, my two favorite current players for the Sacramento Kings would most definately be a dead even toss up between "The Bibbinator and The Lone Ranger -AKA RonRon"; the former nick name was Bibby ofcourse, while the latter was Artest.

It's simple, if we have a player that's our current best clutch shooter and even was during the "Glory" years, it's Mike Bibby; and even Ron isn't a bad clutch shooter - has a high percentage in each of his/NBA shooting statistacs. Where as In my oppinion Ron is number one in consistancy ( may have games where he doesn't look as good as in most, he's so good even his worse games he is as effective as many boarderline Semi-Stars best games); as M. Bibby, to a slitely lower level follows that guideline likeness of consistacy.

To me Ron Artest is the greatest King ever thus far in 22 years of the organazation being in Sacramento. I mean better than Mitch Richmond, and even better than Chris Webber.

On All Time standards I definately say Reggie Theus. He was the best player ever untell Chris came along 8 years ago. Befoe Chris, and Mitch, Reggie had to be the best at that length of time and the only star that had played on the team tell that point of Mitch; that every other player had been okay-passable statistacally, but on a good team, like showen with Olden Polynice they'de be a mediocar role player at the very best. Atleast in Sacramento area Reggie was, in all era's considered Oscar and Nate were better.

Well Reggie broke that trend and even guided the Kings to their first ever Playoff births, untell Mitch did the same once, and Webber and Vlade did it every year en route turning the curse of "No Big Free Agents Will Ever Go To Sacramento". Well Reggie, belonging to the Kings as he they moved here already was the first star of Semi-Super stardom. Reggie being & Mitch -Semi; Chris & RonRon -Super
stars.

Honorable Mentions 
Vlade Divac
Chris Webber


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

as a nuggets fan living in sac...ive always loved bibby. but ive always been an artest fan so when he went to sac i forgot all about bibby haha. artest is tight...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

The Pacers have aways been my second favorite team, and I was a dyed in the wool Artest fan/supporter before, during, and after the brawl. With C-Webb's trade, Artest became my favorite the moment he was a King.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

surprised nobody mentioned bobby j. he was a fan favorite by a mile as a king...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

^ yeah i loved that guy. He played really aggressive ball. Too bad he don't play here anymore.


----------

